# [2010] Three Word Sentences



## Fern Modena (Oct 24, 2010)

Let's start a game.  I'll post a three word sentence.  The next person has to keep the continuity and post another three word sentence.  I'll put an example here:

1st post:  Watched Desperate Housewives.
2nd post:  Don't like it.
3rd post:   Like pistachio ice cream
4th post:   Spumoni is better
5th post:  Are you Italian

etc., etc...


Ok, here's the start:


Ate out tonight.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 24, 2010)

Fern Modena said:


> Let's start a game.  I'll post a three word sentence.  The next person has to keep the continuity and post another three word sentence.  I'll put an example here:
> 
> 1st post:  Watched Desperate Housewives.
> 2nd post:  Don't like it.
> ...



Service annoyingly slow.


Richard


----------



## jackio (Oct 24, 2010)

Left tiny tip.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 24, 2010)

3rd Post wrong.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Oct 24, 2010)

What Talent said.


----------



## dmbrand (Oct 24, 2010)

Count on us.


----------



## scrapngen (Oct 25, 2010)

Very funny, guys!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 25, 2010)

Sentences need subjects.


----------



## isisdave (Oct 25, 2010)

Got food poisoning.


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 25, 2010)

Whyja eat it?


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Oct 25, 2010)

Starvation twisted judgment.


----------



## Numismatist (Oct 25, 2010)

This will be


----------



## Numismatist (Oct 25, 2010)

very long thread!


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Oct 25, 2010)

Cheaters never prosper.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 25, 2010)

Whats the point?


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Oct 25, 2010)

Sadly, intellectual stimulation.


----------



## Ironwood (Oct 25, 2010)

This is silly!


----------



## Catira (Oct 25, 2010)

Desperate for vacation!


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 25, 2010)

Need more points.


----------



## scrapngen (Oct 25, 2010)

Want more sun!


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Oct 25, 2010)

I give up

How Ya Doin

whats your name

where's the car

who's the boss

Gimme a break


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Oct 25, 2010)

And yet, posting.  :hysterical:


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 25, 2010)

Some even smart.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Oct 25, 2010)

Most somewhat predictable.


----------



## Kay H (Oct 25, 2010)

Requires some imagination.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 25, 2010)

but not much.


----------



## dmbrand (Oct 25, 2010)

Unfortunately, verbosity dominates.


----------



## KarenLK (Oct 25, 2010)

What's the rush??


----------



## "Roger" (Oct 25, 2010)

Time is money!


----------



## Born2Travel (Oct 25, 2010)

Let's go home.


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 25, 2010)

Rather be timesharing.


----------



## KarenLK (Oct 25, 2010)

Hate maintenance fees


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Oct 25, 2010)

Funny, interesting 'game'.

Pat


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 25, 2010)

A foregone conclusion.


Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 25, 2010)

*Official 3-Word Sentence.*

Go to jail.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dmbrand (Oct 25, 2010)

Stripes are fashionable.


----------



## JudyH (Oct 25, 2010)

oy vey zmir


----------



## jlhworth (Oct 25, 2010)

You don't say?


----------



## Kona Lovers (Oct 25, 2010)

Hope springs eternal.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Oct 25, 2010)

AwayWeGo said:


> Go to jail.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​





Away we go!


----------



## RDB (Oct 25, 2010)

Love you all.


----------



## Michael (Oct 26, 2010)

Kiss and tell.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 26, 2010)

It's a scam.


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 26, 2010)

Are you sure?


----------



## isisdave (Oct 26, 2010)

Lips are moving!


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Oct 26, 2010)

Those were lips?


----------



## Elan (Oct 26, 2010)

Three word sentences?

  WTF?


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Oct 26, 2010)

Philistine, thou art.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Oct 26, 2010)

Goliath was cheated.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Oct 26, 2010)

Cheap Chinese helmet.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 26, 2010)

Super califragilistic expialidocious !!!


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 26, 2010)

Reads kinda weird.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 26, 2010)

*No Such Thing As A New Timeshare.*

_Used*-*Used*-*Used_. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Oct 26, 2010)

Stretching the rules?


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey guys, it is suppose to read like a continuous thought...each entry should relate to the one above, not just be any random three words, ok?


----------



## Kona Lovers (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok, ok, ok!


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 26, 2010)

We're only timesharers....


----------



## easyrider (Oct 26, 2010)

Am I offtrack ?


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't know.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 27, 2010)

Let's just guess.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 27, 2010)

I think so.


----------



## NEGreyhound (Oct 27, 2010)

*Far off track*

I'm in China!


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 27, 2010)

Have some tea.


----------



## Elan (Oct 27, 2010)

Avoid pet food.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Oct 27, 2010)

Not many cats.


----------



## Rose Pink (Oct 27, 2010)

Tasty dog stew.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 27, 2010)

*Chinese Carry-Out Menu Selection.*

General Tso's Cat. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Oct 27, 2010)

Cayenne fixes anything.


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 27, 2010)

Even broken furniture?


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Oct 27, 2010)

Yup, bar fight.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 27, 2010)

_Whoa *!* _

Not again _*!*_ 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## mecllap (Oct 27, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Sentences need subjects.



And a verb?  (that's not a sentence -- am tempted to craft a long dissertation on incomplete sentences and the effect of the computer on communication skills -- which may not be totally negative -- because it's possible to get a lot of thoughts and ideas across without using traditional grammar -- and now I'm going to wax into runoff sentences).

It is fun!

(What is the shortest possible complete sentence?  I am. (?)).

Please continue on.


----------



## nonutrix (Oct 27, 2010)

I am

You are?


----------



## billymach4 (Oct 27, 2010)

Are you teacher?


----------



## billymach4 (Oct 27, 2010)

English grammar teacher?


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 28, 2010)

Teaching is undervalued.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 28, 2010)

Procrastination is undervalued.


----------



## NEGreyhound (Oct 28, 2010)

*tws*

Yuan is undervalued!


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Oct 28, 2010)

Juan got fired.


----------



## sstamm (Oct 28, 2010)

Unfairly, I think.


----------



## sstamm (Oct 28, 2010)

Such is life.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 28, 2010)

Life imitates art.


----------



## doodles1 (Oct 28, 2010)

Where art thou?


----------



## Rose Pink (Oct 28, 2010)

You are here.


----------



## Elan (Oct 28, 2010)

I preferred randomness


----------



## tlwmkw (Oct 28, 2010)

Nothing is random.


----------



## tlwmkw (Oct 28, 2010)

Painted into corner.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 28, 2010)

Tread wet paint.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 29, 2010)

Painters are crafty.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 29, 2010)

Crafty or shifty?


----------



## Michael (Oct 29, 2010)

Raising my eyebrows.


----------



## ouaifer (Oct 29, 2010)

_Most *aren't* sentences!_


----------



## Pens_Fan (Oct 29, 2010)

Grammar nazi pounces.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 29, 2010)

Leopards also pounce.


----------



## tlwmkw (Oct 29, 2010)

Leopards eat meat.


----------



## shagnut (Oct 29, 2010)

Kelli is funny.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Oct 29, 2010)

Paying taxes isn't.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 29, 2010)

No new taxes.

Or is it...

No nude Texans?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 29, 2010)

Read my lips. 

. . . also . . . 

Lip my reeds.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 29, 2010)

I read lips.


----------



## pjrose (Oct 29, 2010)

This is funny!


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 29, 2010)

Better be careful.


----------



## pjrose (Oct 29, 2010)

Practice safe keyboarding.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 29, 2010)

tenjoo bery muds


----------



## NEGreyhound (Oct 29, 2010)

Real conversation ender.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 29, 2010)

Endless threads amaze.


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 30, 2010)

Havin' fun yet?


----------



## Rose Pink (Oct 30, 2010)

I need caffeine.


----------



## pjrose (Oct 30, 2010)

I feel jittery.


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 30, 2010)

Caffeine soothes me!


----------



## Michael (Oct 31, 2010)

You have migranes!


----------



## susieq (Oct 31, 2010)

They aren't fun!


----------



## billymach4 (Oct 31, 2010)

Fun is easy.


----------



## billymach4 (Oct 31, 2010)

Easy as pie.


----------



## billymach4 (Oct 31, 2010)

Piece of cake!


----------



## Rose Pink (Oct 31, 2010)

Love marzipan cake!


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 31, 2010)

Its very rich


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 31, 2010)

Rich is good!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Oct 31, 2010)

Wealthy is better


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 31, 2010)

Health before wealth.


----------



## LLW (Oct 31, 2010)

Happy is best.


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 31, 2010)

Biked 26 miles!


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 31, 2010)

+ three-hundred eighty-five yards?


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 31, 2010)

Brett got stitches!


----------



## Michael (Nov 1, 2010)

Vikings lose again.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 1, 2010)

Packers will win!


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jun 1, 2012)

Found lost thread!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 1, 2012)

Darn sock holes.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 1, 2012)

New socks right.


----------



## theo (Jun 1, 2012)

jackio said:


> Left tiny tip.



Cheapo ate here.


----------



## Phydeaux (Jun 1, 2012)

Hired, tired, fired.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jun 1, 2012)

Possible election results?


----------



## kpitch (Jun 1, 2012)

Election over yet?


----------



## Conan (Jun 1, 2012)

Eat less food!


----------



## pjrose (Jun 1, 2012)

Kittens!  Stop Biting!


----------



## amycurl (Jun 1, 2012)

Trial finally over!

Traffic patterns normal!

News vans gone!


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 2, 2012)

End of thread.


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 2, 2012)

Go <expletive> yourself.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 2, 2012)

Look up top.

View current exchanges!

Sign up today!

Follow the Banner! 

End of Post.


----------



## susieq (Jun 2, 2012)

Wait a minute..............

Some good reading...........

Good ideas too.............

Take a look...........

Real good stuff.........


----------



## pjrose (Jun 2, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Go <expletive> yourself.



See Posting Rules.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 2, 2012)

Just ignore boors.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 2, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> End of thread.


Guess it's not.


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 2, 2012)

pjrose said:


> See Posting Rules.



Can't locate them.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 2, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Can't locate them.


 
Look up top.
--or--
Here they are.     http://tugbbs.com/forums/tug_rules.php


----------



## pjrose (Jun 2, 2012)

Rose Pink said:


> Look up top.
> --or--
> Here they are.     http://tugbbs.com/forums/tug_rules.php



6. No bad manners.


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 2, 2012)

Rose Pink said:


> Look up top.
> --or--
> Here they are.     http://tugbbs.com/forums/tug_rules.php



Well I'll be.


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 2, 2012)

pjrose said:


> 6. No bad manners.



Forgive my indiscretion.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 2, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Forgive my indiscretion.


You are forgiven.


----------



## ada903 (Jun 2, 2012)

Y'all are crazy.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 2, 2012)

So are you.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 2, 2012)

ada903 said:


> Y'all are crazy.


I resemble that!


----------



## ada903 (Jun 2, 2012)

We belong together. :rofl:


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 3, 2012)

Diet?  What diet?


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 3, 2012)

ada903 said:


> We belong together. :rofl:



Speak for yourself.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 3, 2012)

Speak very slowly..


----------



## ada903 (Jun 3, 2012)

Too many words?!



pedro47 said:


> Speak very slowly..


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jun 6, 2012)

Wyndham weasels speak!


----------



## susieq (Jun 6, 2012)

Comprehensions the problem!!


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jun 7, 2012)

Not the fabrications?


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 7, 2012)

Heats lost again.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 7, 2012)

The Brewers too.


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 7, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> Heats lost again.



Heat, not Heats.


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 7, 2012)

ada903 said:


> Too many words?!



Can you count?


----------



## susieq (Jun 7, 2012)

Ditto for Sox.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 7, 2012)

I am blessed!


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 8, 2012)

Where is Boston?

Bang, Heat win.

End thread please.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 8, 2012)

Why end thread?

Weekend starts now!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 8, 2012)

Because who cares?


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 8, 2012)

Time to go.

I don't wanna.

But you haveta.

Looks like rain.

Take an umbrella.

Hate wet feet.

Pack a lunch.

See you there.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 8, 2012)

Okie dokie, artichokie.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 8, 2012)

After awhile, crocodile!


Awwwwww, so cute! 
Whose is it? 

I don't know.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 8, 2012)

Heat defeat Boston.


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 8, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> Heat defeat Boston.



Did it hurt?


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 8, 2012)

pjrose said:


> After awhile, crocodile!
> 
> 
> Awwwwww, so cute!
> ...



Did it hurt?


----------



## susieq (Jun 8, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> Did it hurt?



Yes it did!!

Don't want repeat!!

They'll do better.

Keep fingers crossed!!


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 9, 2012)

Heat or Boston ?


----------



## ace2000 (Jun 9, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> Heat or Boston ?


 

...the Thunder rolls


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 9, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> Heat or Boston ?



I loathe LeBron.

OKC-Boston I'm hoping.

How many words?

Three or Four?


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 9, 2012)

Final game tonight.


----------



## JudyH (Jun 9, 2012)

Read Moby Dick

"Call it boring."


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 9, 2012)

The Heat won.

I'm officially depressed.


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 10, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> The Heat won.
> 
> I'm officially depressed.



Bummer for you?

Not Lakers Clippers?

Can Heat Thunder?

Pacquiao was robbed!


----------



## susieq (Jun 10, 2012)

Congrats to Miami.

Buck stops here??


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thunder over Heat !!!!


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 10, 2012)

O'Brien support Heat.


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 11, 2012)

Heat "Wade" Thunder!!!


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jun 12, 2012)

Baseball beats basketball.


----------



## susieq (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm with you!!

Unfortunately, Sox aren't.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jun 13, 2012)

Reds in first???


----------



## theo (Jun 13, 2012)

*Sentence police pontificate.*

Celtics golfing today.

Thunder scares Lebron.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

P.S. Not to split hairs here, but doesn't a "sentence", by definition, require a subject, a verb and an object? If so, three-word phrases do *not* qualify as being three-word sentences. :ignore:


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 13, 2012)

Durant over James ....


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 13, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> Durant over James ....



No, not that.


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 13, 2012)

theo said:


> -snip-
> 
> P.S. Not to split hairs here, but doesn't a "sentence", by definition, include a subject, a verb and an object? If so, three-word phrases do not qualify as three-word sentences. :ignore:



New Phrase Copper.

Theo cracks down.


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 14, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> Durant over James ....



Thunder in four.

 I am serious.


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 15, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Thunder in four.
> 
> I am serious.



Heat still going

Lebron got game

Miami in 5?


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 15, 2012)

Durant was fouled.


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 15, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Durant was fouled.



No, not foul.

It wasn't called.

Many calls missed. 

During entire game.

4 on Heat. 7 on Thunder.

"officiating" not perfect.

Welcome to NBA.

Get over it!


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 15, 2012)

Heat in six.


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 17, 2012)

Thunder getting tight?


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 18, 2012)

Thunder stopped breathing.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jun 18, 2012)

Really dislike basketball.


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 18, 2012)

Rob&Carol Q said:


> Really dislike basketball.



Why, can't dunk?


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 18, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Thunder stopped breathing.



Watch out OKC.

Bosh carries dagger.

Rebounds fuel wins.


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 19, 2012)

Cat got keyboard?


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thunder wins tonight !!!


----------



## Gophesjo (Jun 19, 2012)

Timesharing satisfies wonderfully.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 19, 2012)

I can't wait!


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 19, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> Thunder wins tonight !!!



Westbrook shows youth.

Three elimination games!

Labron triple double!

Heat in five!


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jun 20, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> Why, can't dunk?



Honestly, never could.


----------



## Gophesjo (Jun 20, 2012)

Make real sentences!


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 20, 2012)

Gophesjo said:


> Make real sentences!



Real to whom?


----------



## theo (Jun 20, 2012)

*I can't stop.*



Gophesjo said:


> Make real sentences!



Don't go there.
I tried that. 
Phrases dominate instead. 
Where's my badge?
Where's the verb?
Jarhead knows better.
Support is lacking. 
Woe to literacy.
Stop me now.


----------



## susieq (Jun 20, 2012)

Tisk, tisk, tisk...!:annoyed: 

Pick your battles!


----------



## theo (Jun 20, 2012)

*I am confused.*



susieq said:


> Tisk, tisk, tisk.
> 
> Pick your battles!



Good point made.
What's a "tisk"?
Sentences need verbs.
Somebody stop me!
I quit now.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jun 20, 2012)

Lies, all lies.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 20, 2012)

Please said goodnight.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jun 20, 2012)

But it's sunny!


----------



## Rascalsmom (Jun 20, 2012)

*At  Wyndham Nashville*

Enjoying TUG poolside.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jun 21, 2012)

Much jealousy here...


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 21, 2012)

Do love poolside!


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 21, 2012)

Heat needs one.


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 21, 2012)

Thunder win tonight.

Thunder in Seven.

I know, Gophesjo.

Not real sentences.

Baaa ha ha!


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 21, 2012)

Unreality reigns supreme! :zzz: 

Heat lose three?  

Has happened before :ignore: 

Why they play?  

Money money, Money! (to the Pink Floyd tune) :hysterical: 

Bosh uses dagger!  

Lebron gets ring!


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jun 21, 2012)

Overposting is greedy.


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 21, 2012)

Rob&Carol Q said:


> Overposting is greedy.



:hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical:


----------



## deemarket (Jun 21, 2012)

*Three word senteneces ...*

Need more vacations!


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 21, 2012)

Beach Star said:


> Need more vacations!



Thunder get vacation!

Heat get ring!


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 22, 2012)

Thunder still immature.

Dammit dammit dammit.

Gophesjo blows gasket.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jun 22, 2012)

Basketball finally over!


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 22, 2012)

Durant needs muscles.


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 22, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Durant needs muscles.



That's why Perkins.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jun 25, 2012)

Pancakes for dinner?


----------



## Beefnot (Jun 25, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> That's why Perkins.



Perkins is slow.

Perkins can't ball.

Perkins is horrible.

Please trade Perkins.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jul 2, 2012)

No more basketball!


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 2, 2012)

Rob&Carol Q said:


> No more basketball!



I will comply.


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 2, 2012)

But WNBA starting!


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 2, 2012)

Tiger wins again.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jul 3, 2012)

What's her name?


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 3, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> Tiger wins again.




Tiger surpassed Nicklaus.

Snead is next.

Tiger is back!


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jul 5, 2012)

Fathers hide daughters


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 5, 2012)

Rob&Carol Q said:


> Fathers hide daughters



Tiger is rich.

Marry him now.

Divorce him later.

Never work again.

Fathers offer daughters!


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 5, 2012)

You are insane !!!


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 5, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> You are insane !!!



Correct word - inane


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jul 5, 2012)

Dad has guns.


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 5, 2012)

Dad great shot!


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 5, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> Correct word - inane



Hate the player.

Not the game.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 6, 2012)

Let's talk baseball.

Love them Yankees.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 7, 2012)

Anything besides sports?


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 7, 2012)

Let's talk weather.

It is Hot.

Hot and Humid.

Williamsburg is Humid.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 8, 2012)

100 degrees here.


----------



## Gophesjo (Jul 8, 2012)

Breeze please, Lord.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 8, 2012)

*Go Do Likewise.*

Sin no more.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jul 9, 2012)

Must have worked!


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jul 24, 2012)

Back from obscurity.


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 24, 2012)

Thread not dead?


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 24, 2012)

Insanity never dies.


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 24, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> Insanity never dies.



An endless loop


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 24, 2012)

*Onward & Upward.*




ampaholic said:


> An endless loop


There you go. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jul 24, 2012)

Redundancy rules again!


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 24, 2012)

Again rules redundancy!


----------



## Htoo0 (Jul 24, 2012)

Didn't read all. 

This is nuts!

Must be crazy.

What's going on? 

Are contractions cheating?  

Bye for now.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Aug 8, 2012)

Contractions can't cheat!


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 8, 2012)

Three words only.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Aug 10, 2012)

Football starts soon!!!


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 10, 2012)

How about RGIII ?


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Aug 14, 2012)

Sadly, Bengals fan.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 22, 2012)

*Still Going On ?*

Is this over ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 23, 2012)

I believe so.


----------

